# Best amo for 20 guage?



## predator hunter (May 4, 2006)

Ill mostley be hunting small game but I want something a little stronger than the skeet loads.


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

look on the back of the shells boxes that you buy most of them will have recomendations for different loads for differnt game.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Fiocci Nickle plated (Golden Pheasent) 2 3/4" 1oz #5's will do the trick for any bird hunting you'd want to do.


----------



## predator hunter (May 4, 2006)

TTHanks guys.


----------

